# dog groomers. results gone wrong OMG



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

got this from a friend who has a Rough Collie. 
Ltook her dog to the groomers this morning for a bath and blow dry - OMFG!!! they have shaved the hair off his hocks - too EVERY bit of hair out of his ears - cut his tail straight across - shaved off his whiskers!!! OMFG L is going mad - the woman never mentioned clipping him at all!! Poor boy looks like an american collie with his ears 

poor girl qualified him for Crufts too, don't look like he'll make it .


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my god that's awful, what did the groomer say to your friend or was she too shocked to say anything?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

totallypets said:


> Oh my god that's awful, what did the groomer say to your friend or was she too shocked to say anything?


she's still fuming


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I took Bonnie my golden retriever to a groomers once, she'd taken a lot of hair off considering I just said I wanted the chest thinned out a bit and general tidy up on the tummy and tail, she looked like a labrador by the time she'd done her.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Oh dear. Did the lady tell the groomer he had qualified for crufts?

We groom all breeds so our expertise per breed for showing purposes are not up to 'standard' per say for every single breed, that's why certain groomers are known for specialists in particular breeds. We get asked to groom in all different kinds of styles too, and rarely to breed standards, so it's important for any show dog owner to make it clear that your dog is in showing before we groom.

If a client brings a dog to me and said it was a show dog I research the breed standards and help the client prepare their dog for show months in advance. It is quite acceptable to clip in places for pet rough collies as their coats aren't always maintained properly and can become matted, or the owner simply wants bits like the hocks trimmed down to keep them cleaner in muddy weather.

Having said all that, the groomer should have asked lots of questions when the dog was brought in and asked exactly what the owner wanted. I take my time to get to know my clients as well as their dogs so I learn what they like, but we don't get it right every time. The important thing is to put it right next time, unfortunately for L, this might not be in time for the next show but clipping once shouldn't ruin the coat - clipping a few times ruins it. It should grow back nicely.

L should speak to the groomer and let her know of her feelings to give the groomer the opportunity to rectify the situation, even if that means a simple refund or free future groom.


----------

